# Lake Michigan Waterfront Camping Recommendation



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We are having some friends from Germany come and visit for a couple weeks and will be going up north for 6 days camping. We have a CG picked out but just thought that it might be nice to find a beachfront (or close to it) CG with full hook ups and kid friendly.

Any suggestions would be nice. We have thought about Mill Creek in Mackinaw but wanted to stay closer to Traverse City/Dunes.

We looked at a lot of places online but wanted to get your input. Walking or short drive to the beach would be preferred.
Some we have looked at online are

Ponchos Pond (indoor pool is a plus since the temps are supposed to be in the low 70's)
Kibby Creek
Timber Ridge
Holiday Park
Petoskey KOA

Open to suggestions....
Thanks!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> We are having some friends from Germany come and visit for a couple weeks and will be going up north for 6 days camping. We have a CG picked out but just thought that it might be nice to find a beachfront (or close to it) CG with full hook ups and kid friendly.
> 
> Any suggestions would be nice. We have thought about Mill Creek in Mackinaw but wanted to stay closer to Traverse City/Dunes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. maybe we will chose between Ponchos Pond and Kibbie Creek.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

It might not work for this trip, but in the future if you are looking for lakefront and a nice state park, we really like Hoeft SP. It's on Lake Huron just north of Roger's City. Very nice beach and you can wade out a long way into the lake. It also tends to feel a little more relaxed than the Lake Michigan Campgrounds we've been to. Of course a state park's hookups means electricity only, but that's what those tanks under the trailer are for.









Now, make sure you break in that truck before the first tow!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Kibby Creek is very nice
But while out sight seeing we saw a campground that the back of it over looked Lake Mich
Don't remember the name of it but it looked like a nice place to try someday when we get back there again

Don


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Now, make sure you break in that truck before the first tow!!!


Yep im leaving to pick it up in a few minutes. They had to dealer trade for it so it already has about 200 miles on it. i need to look in to the total miles for break-in. I might be driving a lot the next few days.

Im pretty excited, even though i miss my F150 already.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

HootBob said:


> Kibby Creek is very nice
> But while out sight seeing we saw a campground that the back of it over looked Lake Mich
> Don't remember the name of it but it looked like a nice place to try someday when we get back there again
> 
> Don


That might have been Ludington State Park. I was thinking of that one too but with 6 people and no water/sewer it might get dicey.... Worth thinking about though. IM not preparred for portable transport of water or waste yet.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Nathan said:


> It might not work for this trip, but in the future if you are looking for lakefront and a nice state park, we really like Hoeft SP. It's on Lake Huron just north of Roger's City. Very nice beach and you can wade out a long way into the lake. It also tends to feel a little more relaxed than the Lake Michigan Campgrounds we've been to. Of course a state park's hookups means electricity only, but that's what those tanks under the trailer are for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










X 2 for P.H. Hoeft State Park. It's right on Lake Huron, has lots of trails for hiking and is a good base for day trips to the surrounding area.

Another state park you might want to consider in the future is Wilderness State Park, right on Lake Michigan, west of Mackinaw City.


----------

